# توزيع الرشاشات القياسية ج2 ... كتاب باللغة العربية ... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب الثامن عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

توزيع الرشاشات القياسية جزء ثان

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450757.html​


----------



## eng.ahmedjalal (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا:75:


----------



## Nile Man (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## شريف برادعية (27 أكتوبر 2014)

_جزاك الله خيرا وبارك فيك على هذا الجهد الرائع
_


----------



## ابوالبراء المصري (11 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (4 ديسمبر 2014)

لك الشكر الجزيل


----------



## hikal007 (8 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا ونفعك بعلمه


----------



## EL3SSAL (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا
وبارك بك


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

